# PMBOK 4th Edition باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية



## omaromar (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن حد يجيب لنا كتاب pmbok بالعربى


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (19 أكتوبر 2009)

وفعلا ستكون النسخة العربية موضحة لكثير من المفاهيم


----------



## mena makin (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abualfaqi (8 نوفمبر 2009)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## داركنيس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

للقراء الباحتين عن الكتب


----------



## Mr Mech (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*thanks*

thanks so much for your help


----------



## umpire (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جاري المحاوله

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## Eng.Boba (5 ديسمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## الوليد ابو العلا (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا ولو فى دروس عن risk الرجاء الافاده


----------



## الوليد ابو العلا (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ما بيفتح اللينك الموجد الرجاء حل الموضوع


----------



## umpire (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع شكله استفسار ومحد عنده اي مرفق


----------



## hazemy2k (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تمنياتى لكل دارس بالتوفيق...
http://www.4shared.com/file/142437575/a84d0b5c/_2__PMBOK_Arabic_4th_Edition_P.html?err=no-sess
هذا الرابط يعمل ان شاء الله..ويوجد به النسخة العربيةPMBOK 4th Edition
ونسألكم الدعاء....


----------



## abdallam (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*http://www.4shared.com/file/14243757...ml?err=no-sess

اخى الكريم حازم هذا الرابط لايفتح الرجاء الرجاء تجديد الرابط على موقع اخر للفائدة العامة والضرورة القصوى لان هذا الرابط موجود فى المنتدى ولكننا لم نستطيع تحميل الكتاب منه وشكرا *​


----------



## umpire (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً أخوي حازم وأتمنى منك وضع موضوع جديد للتعم الفائدة لأن الموضوع الحالي أشبه بالإستفسار وروابطه كلها لا تعمل ماعدا رابطك

بارك الله فيك تم التحميل قبل الرد والرابط يعمل أخي abdallam


----------



## abdallam (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم امباير نعم الروابط تعمل ولكن لا استطيع التحميل من الفورشير لانه مغلق وغير متاح لنا لذا رجوت الاخوت اللذين تمكنو من التحميل اعادة الابلود فى موقع اخر حتى ولو كان الربيدشير


----------



## hazemy2k (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
يوجد رابط آخر واتمنى ان يوافق الأح abdallam وهو على z_share
الرابط هو:

http://www.zshare.net/download/705478779e7fae7f

كما يوجد PMP Study Guide 4th Edition AUDIO
على رابط اخر وهو http://www.zshare.net/download/7054767262f8a5db
وهو باللغة الانجليزية ولكن واضح ومبسط ولكنه يستلزم تحميل برنامج Utorrent اولا على حهازك ثم النقر على الملف الموجود بالرابط بعد تحميله ايضا ليبدأ تنزيل ملف AUDIOوهو حوالى 400MB*
ويحتوى ايضا على ,:-
flash_cards
demos
ebooks
مع أطيب التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## hazemy2k (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الأحوة الكرام ...
برنامج الUtorrent يتم تحميله من الموقع التالى:-
http://www.utorrent.com/
وبعد تنصيبه يتم النقر على ملف الaudio ليتم تحميله على جهازك...
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## abdallam (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر اجزله الاخ حازم ولم اتمكن ايضا من فتح الزيدشير لحذف الملف ولكن بحمده وتوفيقه تعالى تمكنت بعد جهد جهيد من الحصول على الكتاب من البحث على الانترنت وهى نسخة قابلة للطباعة ايضا وغير محمية وشكرا مرة اخرى ووفقك الله لما يرضى
اخوك عبدالله


----------



## مهندس مصراوى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ونفعنا الله واياكم بالعلم


----------



## sayedlines (11 يناير 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكورررر يا معلللللم


----------



## nano2004 (18 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم هى وين بس النسخة


----------



## Mohammed Abdullah (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكنك تحميل النسخة من الرابط هذا
*PMBOK4TH ARABIC Edition
‎http://www.hypertech-it.com/PMBOK_Arabic_4th_Edition_PMI.zip*


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (19 يناير 2010)

مع خالص الشكر لكل من ساهم بمشاركة


----------



## حسين توفيق (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماربيا (23 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الرايق11 (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## mkhtardana (9 فبراير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكم ولادارة هذا الموقع الأروع على مستوى العالم وانشاء الله نحو مزيد من التالق


----------



## hazemwalid (9 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن نسخة بالانجليزي*

السلام عليكم 
ممكن رابط ال PMBOK 4th edition لكن انجليزي و ليس عربي 

و بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد و التعاون و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم 
و شكرا لادراة الموقع على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## amrospider (12 مارس 2010)

يا ريت المواضيع المخادعة تتحذف
وشكرا


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 مارس 2010)

ننتظر هذا الملف


----------



## aicymicy (9 أبريل 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng_maqarni (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## الخيال111 (30 أبريل 2010)

الف الف الف شكر أخوي حازززززززززززززززززم


----------



## helmy001 (2 مايو 2010)

thankssssss


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا النجاح


----------



## Rami elhadi zabia (24 يونيو 2010)

thankssssssss


----------



## ashraffa (25 يونيو 2010)

*hi*

nice


----------



## طالب_83 (26 يونيو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ahmed Aboukila (27 يونيو 2010)

أين الربط يا أخى الفاضل


----------



## Eng_A_Raouf (29 يونيو 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل يا شباب
لا تنسوا ان ال pmi تقوم بإزالة مثل هذه الملفات تباعا فبرجاء التحميل مرة اخرى


----------



## عبدالله المعرجي (1 يوليو 2010)

لايوجد رابط ؟؟؟


----------



## MOSLEM_777 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mfaly (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط التالي يعمل 

http://www.zshare.net/download/705478779e7fae7f

لكنها نسخة عربية


----------



## zezomodern (21 أكتوبر 2010)

إخواني الاعزاء ..علي الموقع يقال ان النسخه العربيه 459 صفحه و النسخه المرفوعه من حضراتكم 279 صفحه فقط..اين الاختلاف؟؟؟ برجاء الرد


----------



## ahmed_d (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري التنزيل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.تيسير الخصيلات (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ENG HANAA (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جارى المحاولة شكرا


----------



## المدير الطموح (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## khalid-alshawaheen (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Amr Morsy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssss


----------



## ma_sabra (11 نوفمبر 2010)

:72:


----------



## ehabfshaker (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور واللة ويعطيكي العافية


----------



## عسك (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## eysa2010 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

thnaks 4 you


----------



## elkarat (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*thanks alot*



hazemy2k قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> يوجد رابط آخر واتمنى ان يوافق الأح abdallam وهو على z_share
> الرابط هو:
> 
> ...



أخي الفاضل hazemy2k عند تثبيت البرنامج Utorrent وتنزيل الفيل ال audio أعطاني أن البرنامج غير قادر علي فتح الملف برجاء التحميل علي موقع أخر أو الأفادة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1qaz (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elhalalsab (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## abozainuk (3 يناير 2011)

thaaaaaanx


----------



## azds2005 (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## samsoon_82 (15 مارس 2011)

مشكورررر


----------



## ahmedfouad1975 (22 مارس 2011)

اخوانى
الى الان لا يوجد رابط يعمل


----------



## m.7osni (23 مارس 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## m.7osni (23 مارس 2011)

where is links


----------



## 1qaz (28 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هشام السعدني (20 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

